# Could use some advice on apartment rentals in Mexico DF



## mnjh (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I am currently relocating to MEXICO, DF and was wondering where i should be looking to rent an apartment (1 room at least maybe 2) and what the monthly rental rates are. 

I am looking for somewhere that isnt too busy (like a suburban area) and has a good supermarket not too far off. though if the rent rates are cheaper somewhere else ill bite!

I would need to work mostly in Atizapan and maybe a day a week in Polanco.

Any insights you can provide will not go to waste as i am totally clueless at the moment. 

Also im quite into mountain biking, trail cycling if anyone knows where i can find out more info locally?

Cheers, Mark


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Where will you be working and is your company helping you with your visa application, government permission to work, etc. Or, are you a traveler who hopes to work in Mexico? The latter isn't recommended, and is often impossible. 
This information will help others to advise you.


----------



## mnjh (Aug 3, 2010)

Hye there, yea company will be doing all the visa application etc. I am actually an international transferee.

*Edit: sorry didnot answer your full question, i will be working mostly in atizapan but will need to go to polanco (our local HQ) for meetings at least once a week.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

If you are going to work at Atizapan, there are few places you might want to check out. First and foremost, will you be driving to work? Cause as you might have noticed, distance in Mexico city are really big. Do you want to rent an apartment or a house?

My dad used to have his company at atizapan and we lived in Satelite... The distance wasn't that far away, but, bear in mind I was born and raised in Mexico and I was used to traffic and all... All in all, I managed to drive from my home in Satelite to my dad's company in about 25-30 minutes at RUSH HOUR, so it wasn't that much... We had a 4 bedroom house with 2 bathrooms in the top floor, one half bathroom in the bottom floor, big kitchen, 2 living rooms and 1 diner... we own that house, but the rent would be close to 11,000 MXN pesos. But there are several apartment in the area and some of them are quite nice, you might want to check them out. Specially the nice ones close to "periferico" so you can drive faster from that spot.

Your next bet would be Valle Dorado, although not all Valle Dorado is beautiful, you have to search for a zone in Valle Dorado which has a suburban kind of zone. There are quite a few nice houses around and you can find something "cheap".

Although I have to say, from Satelite to Atizapan is relatively close and then you might want to drive through the second floor of "Periferico" and you will get in no time to Polanco as well. Also, Satelite has nice places to hang around, Shopping Centers, bars, restaurants, etc. And if you want to go to Polanco from time to time to hang around that area it's considerably closer than from Valle Dorado. The places you might want to check out for a nice time (Restaurants, bars, theaters, etc.) are close or in Polanco, and although Satelite has a lot of nice places to visit, most people from Satelite on the weekends go out to Polanco or nearby. So, my suggestion is: If you don't mind driving to work on a 20-30 minute drive then Satelite my be the best bet for you.

Also, if you happen to visit Satelite, don't forget to ask for the "Zona Azul", that's a very nice area where you will find several places to eat or just visit. And don't forget to try the "famous" Aguas de la Zona Azul (a place that sells any kind of ice cream, different flavors of waters, and some other things.

If you have a familiy (which I don't think because of your needs) then Satelite is probably the best bet to live, since there are a lot of good private bilingual schools (not so expensive), really friendly place and there are close to 15-20 private clubs (sports-clubs) and you can even become a member in case you like sports and ultimately meet friendly people.

I hope I was of assistance...Hope you have a good experience living in Mexico, and if you need some other things, just let me know...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Maundler said:


> If you are going to work at Atizapan, there are few places you might want to check out. First and foremost, will you be driving to work? Cause as you might have noticed, distance in Mexico city are really big. Do you want to rent an apartment or a house?
> 
> My dad used to have his company at atizapan and we lived in Satelite... The distance wasn't that far away, but, bear in mind I was born and raised in Mexico and I was used to traffic and all... All in all, I managed to drive from my home in Satelite to my dad's company in about 25-30 minutes at RUSH HOUR, so it wasn't that much... We had a 4 bedroom house with 2 bathrooms in the top floor, one half bathroom in the bottom floor, big kitchen, 2 living rooms and 1 diner... we own that house, but the rent would be close to 11,000 MXN pesos. But there are several apartment in the area and some of them are quite nice, you might want to check them out. Specially the nice ones close to "periferico" so you can drive faster from that spot.
> 
> ...



I lived in Malaysia for a while, I am sure Mexico City's traffic will not scare the original poster


----------

